# Made my day



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a bit of a crappy morning, and was in a bad mood, but then I found this, which made me laugh out loud.









And then this afternoon, coming home, I heard a guy on his bike riding down the road, beltling out Rick Astley's "Never Gonna Give You Up"

xD So my afternoon was considerably better than my morning


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Isn't getting rick rolled a BAD thing?
Btw, this guy has the NICEST saltwater aquarium I think I have ever seen...

http://bit.ly/bYt0yP


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LMAO!!!

That would had me laughing too!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the share, continue the laughter


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Wait this guy tops everything. At some point he is in Vancouver.....the guy that dances around the world:


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

...at a tough night like tonight...


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it just me or Im a hearing many "gwy low" being said there? in above video?? As a white guy (girl actually) I know gwy low is bad LOL


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

snow said:


> Wait this guy tops everything. At some point he is in Vancouver.....the guy that dances around the world:


That's a cool video.
It's kind of like the garden gnome that takes pix around the world.



ibenu said:


> Is it just me or Im a hearing many "gwy low" being said there? in above video?? As a white guy (girl actually) I know gwy low is bad LOL


Gwy lo isn't bad it's just mean "white man".
In my family's dialect we say Lo-fan = Rice man. 
basically white like rice.
My Philipino friends call cauasians Potae= Potato.


I think what we call natives sounds worse.
Hoong Fan= Red rice.
I really don't see a resemblance to red rice, nor have I ever seen red rice.
Us Chinese aren't very creative. 


EDIT:
I watched the video & they're singing in Mandarin.
I don't think they use Gwy lo the same way Cantonese use it.

I don't understand Mandarin so I can't tell you what they're saying.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

lol the chinese music video just made me snort/laugh in the middle of my hotel lobby. wrong place to watch it, I now look insane.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

OneFish - That trooper is really good! He's got the dance moves down!
Lol! ibenu, that bad romance vid is awesome!
Love WTH is Matt  It's awesome because no matter what their age or location, the people who are dancing with him are all having fun!

Good ones guys


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder how many people got rick rolled?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

lol...my daughter came running in the room laughing at me....mom....did you get rick rolled?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

